# Other Pets List



## Josh

So what pets do you have that AREN'T tortoises?

i live in a house with:
2 zebra danios
4 random tetras
1 rat terrier
1 rabbit


----------



## Itort

1 sheltie, 2 chinese crested dogs, 4 american curl cats, 1 persian cat, 2 merauke bluetongue skinks, 4 north american wood turtles, 1 central american wood turtle (manni), and outside 1 donkey gelding and 1 pygmy goat wether (saved from stewpot).


----------



## cvalda

Okay aside from the torts...

2 Painted Turtles
2 Chocolate Labs
4 house cats
1 House Gecko
9 kids (sometimes they're very much like animals!)


----------



## JustAnja

1.0 Mastiff
1.0 Chihuahua mix
176+ snakes
1.1 rats (Legend's)
1.0 Plated Lizard
0.0.5 Dart Frogs
2.0 offspring
1.0 domestic partner


----------



## Itort

Oh I forgot my 2 Florida Boxes.


----------



## Itort

Anja, who's the donkey? Long ears rule.


----------



## jlyoncc1

1 basset hound
1 jack russel terrier
1 labradoodle
2 koi ponds
2 rabbits


----------



## susan

1 very old shepard mix-Shaman (he is 15 and 1/2!! i have had him since i was 18 can you believe it?!?!)
1 white shepard-Fezzik Fernando
1 chinese crested-Beaver
1 american hairless terrier-Miss Dottie
1 boston terrier mix-Philip Theodore
To tell you the truth I was very pleased to see so many of you have dogs! I get so many comments about how you shouldn't have dogs with tortoises. My dogs are house dogs anyways, and the are always at my feet


----------



## cvalda

Yah totally, everyone who's posted so far has dogs! LOL!


----------



## Itort

The key to having dogs and torts is seperate dogs from torts. I do have one dog, the sheltie, who ignores the torts but she is old working stock dog and has seen it all, done it all, and got the t-shirt. The other two I never could trust (essentionly crested are terriors). So I have a roll of 1/4 inch chicken wire.


----------



## JustAnja

OOPS! I forgot my Boxies too, 3.2.2 at the moment with 1.5 coming next week. 


The Donkey is just an avatar I ran across and liked. Yes indeed long ears rule! I love mini-donks and someday I will have land again so that I can have a whole herd of little spotted mini-donks. 

This is Diablo, I was going to buy him and a little jenny but my husband left unexpectedly a few years ago and I had to give up the mini farm and move into a smaller place. Had to sell off my horses, pig, goat, gave away my Bobcat and my Opossum plus some dogs. Had to make myself go down to 2 dogs. It was very tough!


----------



## Crazy1

JustAnja said:


>



Anja this is such a sweet pic. I just loved it.


----------



## JustAnja

Thanks Robyn, that was a favorite pic of mine for a long time. I used to stop by and see Diablo quite often and he loved hard peppermint candy.  I miss the little long eared buggar. Every time Im in the area I go by to see him.


----------



## Crazy1

I Live with 2 dogs:
1 Pom (Smokey, who is a terror, sometimes) 





1 sheltie mix (Jazz, who is too smart for her own good, sometimes)


----------



## jlyoncc1

Wow Anja, you had a bobcat! How did you end up with that? My husband had a raccoon growing up that used to hang out and about and a duck that used to follow him around.


----------



## cvalda

sometimes I want to get a monkey! i saw one on CL awhile back and went batty convincing myself I did NOT need it! lOL!

Anja's just lived an exotic life, methinks!

Robyn, GREAT pics! Why didn't I post pics of my dogs and cats??? Lordy knows I've got 'em!

Okay this is Tigger (l) and Roxy - Tig is 9 months old, Roxy is almost 2.





Creepy Guy, the Gecko (who's a little bigger now):





The cats... Blaze, Cannon, Chewie, & Roman















And the turtles, Watcher and Junior:





and the "fleshies":


----------



## JustAnja

jlyoncc1 said:


> Wow Anja, you had a bobcat! How did you end up with that? My husband had a raccoon growing up that used to hang out and about and a duck that used to follow him around.



She was captive born to a breeder in AR Dee. My friend bought her as a kitten and I took her when she was 2 years old. 













And this is Linus! They both went to the same home in TX together.  He would nestle into the back of my hair around my neck while I worked. lol He was just a few ounces when I brought him home, saved from the jaws of several of my friend's dogs that had him cornered in her barn. I did not think he would make it through the night he was so dehydrated.


----------



## JustAnja

Yes Kelly I have had a ton of exotic pets! lol I grew up on a farm so of course had cattle, chickens, rabbits, goats etc etc. Ive raised show goats and Llamas too! Rehabbed a Redtail Hawk. 

The many faces of me. lol!
















One of my team roping horses (I competed in rodeos from a very young age until I was 25 and pregnant with Legend!)
















Just thought I would share some old pics!


----------



## jlyoncc1

Really cool Anja! That wonderful that you had those experiences.


----------



## Jentortmom

WOW, thats cool, growing up I had horses, chickens, ducks, hamsters, rabbits, guinea pigs, dogs, cats, mice, lizards, birds, and what ever was in the pond behind our house. Now all I have besides my torts are 2.4 boxies, 1.0.2 RES, 2.0 Labs (one black, one chocolate), It is a quiet household right now.


----------



## JustAnja

My household is actually pretty quiet compared to days past. I usually had 10-15 dogs at any given time so just having 2 now seems weird. lol It is kinda nice though!


----------



## susan

The only one of mine i do not trust is my hairless terrier. She is a little nosey but never alone with them. My crested on the other hand is a silly dork! He would never do anything except steal their greens He is a vegetable adict and steals anyones food he can get his little mouth on


----------



## Josh

wow this list had 10x more exotics than i thought it would!
would you guys be interested in more specific other pet forums? for instance, Dogs & Cats, Aquaria, Other Herps, Inverts, etc etc?


----------



## Diana Stone

Besides 4 russian torts
I have 1 three toed
2 cats
2 mini doxies
2 large goldfish tanks (72 & 125)
and Henry the first, second, third etc (squirrels out back)


----------



## terryo

Anja ...You have a life with animals that I envy.
Kelly...are those all your kids? I raised 5 sons....but that is a "group" Beautiful children (pets too)





I have two Chihuahua's, Eastern Painted, Southern Painted, Three Toed Box turtle, Cherry Head Redfoot..and some Koi...


----------



## old4x4

A 14 yr old Iguana named Ozzy and a 19lb orange house cat (Petey)


----------



## Dreamer

Wow! I thought I had had lots of verments Anja!LOL
I have now besides the torts: 1 spoiled Chihuahua
1 Bearded Dragon
3 Geckos,1 Mack super snow,2 high color,tangerines
1 Painted conure(aka "the food whore") excuse me but thats what my daughter calls him!
1 Greenwing macaw
still adding! Tree frogs next maybe?
Oh! One very sweet newly retired Hubby Troy
4 grown kids
8 grandchildren...one on the way
1 great grandson & NO...I am NOT old enough for that!!!!!!!
I would add pics if I knew how.


----------



## Yvonne G

old4x4 said:


> A 14 yr old Iguana named Ozzy and a 19lb orange house cat (Petey)



Poor kitty. What a mean old person you are making that big old cat sleep in that Barby-doll bed!!

Yvonne


----------



## old4x4

[email protected] said:


> old4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 14 yr old Iguana named Ozzy and a 19lb orange house cat (Petey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor kitty. What a mean old person you are making that big old cat sleep in that Barby-doll bed!!
> 
> Yvonne
Click to expand...


HAHA! I forget what the basket was for, but he thought it was for him and took it right over! 
THIS is his "crib"!


----------



## Yvonne G

old4x4 said:


> HAHA! I forget what the basket was for, but he thought it was for him and took it right over!
> THIS is his "crib"!



Now that's more like it!

Yvonne


----------



## Super_Snapper

4 Crested geckos
6 dart frogs
4 red-eye tree frogs
4 clown tree frogs
2 blue tongue skinks
2 western hognose
2 pueblan milksnakes
2 ball pythons
1 red eft


----------



## Itort

Super_Snapper said:


> 4 Crested geckos
> 6 dart frogs
> 4 red-eye tree frogs
> 4 clown tree frogs
> 2 blue tongue skinks
> 2 western hognose
> 2 pueblan milksnakes
> 2 ball pythons
> 1 red eft


 What kind of BTs do you have? I have a pair of Meraukes.


----------



## Super_Snapper

[/quote] What kind of BTs do you have? I have a pair of Meraukes.
[/quote]

One Iranian Jaya and an Indonesian.


----------



## drgnfly2265

5 Dogs-
1 Cur
1 Black Lab (rescued)
1 Dalmation 
1 Beagle (rescued)
1 Basset (rescued)

2 Pygmy goats
1 Duck
6 Chickens
A lot of fish
1 Red Ear Slider Turtle
And of course Bowser my Sulcata 

_____________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## tortoiseguru44

jlyoncc1 said:


> 1 basset hound
> 1 jack russel terrier
> 1 labradoodle
> 2 koi ponds
> 2 rabbits



i love basset hounds


----------

